# CANON AE-1 Shutter won't go off and film lever stuck.



## tchosjdr (Oct 5, 2013)

Decided to take a shot and ask for help on this forum.
My canon Ae-1 shutter won't fire. Battery is brand new. When I press the shutter button I see the light meter working and the test button beeps.
I removed the bottom of the camera and manually made the shutter fire, and then I advanced the film and again, no sign of the shutter.
Does anybody know how to fix it? thank you


----------



## table1349 (Oct 5, 2013)

Send it to a repair shop.  Canon would be my first choice, otherwise someone like United Camera Repair or Precision Camera.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Send it to a repair shop.  Canon would be my first choice, otherwise someone like United Camera Repair or Precision Camera.



Precision repaired my Olympus E-450. They do all DSLR repairs for Olympus (how mine got sent to them) amongst others. I'd recommend them. Extremely thorough.


----------

